# heyu



## balanga (Jul 26, 2018)

Anyone running heyu on FreeBSD?

https://www.gsp.com/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=1&topic=heyu

(I thought I had posted this yesterday, but can't find any trace of it).


----------



## balanga (Jan 29, 2019)

Just an update in case anyone had tried this and got nowhere....

After several months of trial and error I managed to get it working using a USB/RS232 connector.

The problem I had encountered was due to the FreeBSD using the uchcom() driver with a particular connector - CH341 based. I finally got a connector which uses the uftdi() driver with an FTDI chip and it works fine.

On Linux the CH341 connector works fine.

This was another thread about the same problem - Thread 67290


----------

